# اعظم شى فى العالم



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

_أنزل الي الارض و احضر لي اثمن شيء في العالم " 
هبط الملاك الي الارض ، و عبر التلال و الوديان و البحار
و الانهار باحثاً عن اثمن شيء في العالم ، و بعد عدة 
سنوات نزل الملاك الي ساحة قتال ، و رأي جندياً شجاعاً 
جداً مات للتو من الجراحات التي اصابته و هو يدافع عن 
وطنه ، امسك الملاك بنقطة من دم الجندي و احضرها امام 
عرش الله و قال : 
" ايها السيد الرب بالتأكيد هذة هي أثمن شيء في العالم " 
اثمن شيء في العالم 
فقال له الرب " حقاً ... هذا شيء عظيم ثمين في نظري و لكن ليس هو اثمن شيء في العالم " 
و هكذا عاد الملاك الي الارض ، ليبحث عن اثمن شيء في العالم ، و ذهب الي مستشفي حيث كانت ممرضة راقدة من جرا مرض مرعب لحق بها بسبب تمريضها لأخرين ، و عند خروج النفس الاخير ، التقط الملاك هذا النفس و أتي به الي كرسي القضاء و هو يقول : 
" حقاً ايها السيد الرب ، بالتأكيد يكون هذا هو اثمن شيء في العالم " 
ابتسم الرب للملاك و قال : 
" حقاً ايها الملاك ان بذل الذات عن الاخرين هو تقدمة ثمينة جداً في نظري ، و لكن ليس هذا هو اثمن ما في العالم " 
عاد الملاك الي الارض ، و اخذ يتجول هذة المرة لسنوات اطول ، فرأي شخصاً فظاً شريراً ، منطلقاً في غابة مظلمة .لقد كان ذاهباً الي كوخ عدوه ليحرقه . و عندما أقترب من الكوخ كان الضوء ينبعث خافياً من نوافذ الكوخ ، اذ كان أفراد سكان المنزل دون توقع لمجيئه يمارسون اعمالهم ، اقترب الرجل و نظر من النافذة فنظر الزوجة تضع طفلها الصغير علي الوسادة و هي تعلمه الصلاة ،و توصيه ان يشكر الله علي جميع بركاته ، لما ابصر الرجل هذا المنظر نسي ما اقبل اليه ، و تذكر طفولته و كيف كانت امه تضعه علي الفراش و تعلمه الصلاة الي الله 
ذاب قلب الرجل فيه و انحدرت دمعة علي وجنتيه أمسك الملاك بالدمعة و طار بها الي الله و هو يقول : 
"ايها العزيز ، ان هذة هي اثمن ما في الوجود دمعة التوبة " 
ابتسم الرب بأبتهاج و قال 
حقاً ايها الملاك ....لقد احضرت اثمن شيء في العالم


دموع التوبة... التي تفتح السماء 
اطلب التوبة في كل لحظة و لا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة ​_


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررررررررررر

موضوع راااائع جدااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع روعه اخى الحبيب 
نطلب التوبه كل لحظه فى عمرنا 
لان بعد الموت 
مفيش فرصه 
الف شكر على ارسالك الموضوع الجميل دة ليا
اخدت بركة 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررررررررررر
> 
> موضوع راااائع جدااااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 _ مروريك مميز بجد متشكر اوى   
ربنا  يخليكى   ليا 

_​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn

قصة معبرة ومؤثرة  جدا

بالفعل اعظم شي في

 حياة الانسان التوبة

الارض والسماء تموجان 

عند توبة خاطى ورجوعه

 الى احضان الرب يسوع..

سلام المسيح


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *موضوع روعه اخى الحبيب
> نطلب التوبه كل لحظه فى عمرنا
> لان بعد الموت
> مفيش فرصه
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> jesuslovejohn
> 
> قصة معبرة ومؤثرة  جدا
> 
> ...


 _  منور كالعادة مواضيعى   ومرسى على الشرف اللى انا  شكلى هتعود علية  _​


----------



## ponponayah (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا يا جون
بجد راااااااااااااائع 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا يا جون
> بجد راااااااااااااائع
> يسوع يبارك حياتك


_  اى خدمة مرسى على مروريك يا قمررررر
نورتى الموضوع وشرفتينى بالرد_​


----------



## vetaa (26 أبريل 2009)

> _ دموع التوبة... التي تفتح السماء
> اطلب التوبة في كل لحظة و لا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة_



*يارب فعلا كلنا نتوب هنا قبل فوات الاوان

ميرسى يا جون
جميل قوى الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك
*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *يارب فعلا كلنا نتوب هنا قبل فوات الاوان
> 
> ميرسى يا جون
> جميل قوى الموضوع
> ...


 _مروريك الاجمل  ​_​


----------



## candy shop (26 أبريل 2009)

> دموع التوبة... التي تفتح السماء
> اطلب التوبة في كل لحظة و لا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة


 
كما عودتنا موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااائع

شكراااااااااااااا ليك على المواضيع المغزيه

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 أبريل 2009)

قصة حلوة وعبرة احلى
شكرا​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أبريل 2009)

*قصه رائعه فعلا ومعبره*
*ميرسي كتير*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جون 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kingmena (26 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## صوت الرب (26 أبريل 2009)

حقا أن التوبة هي اثمن ما في الوجود
شكرا على الموضوع
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا جون
بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك اخى ويبارك خدمتك
وعايزين اكتر ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> كما عودتنا موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا ليك على المواضيع المغزيه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


       :big35::big35:_ مرسى                   ليكى   وانتى معودانى دايما   على مروريك  الرائع_​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> قصة حلوة وعبرة احلى
> شكرا​


   lvsn ugn _   مرسى على مروريك _​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *قصه رائعه فعلا ومعبره*
> *ميرسي كتير*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


_   مرسى على مروريك  _​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جون
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


_ مرورك  هو اللى خالى الموضوع رائع   مرسى جدا_​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> ​


 _ مرسى يا مينا   على المرور  الرائع دة  ​_


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> *اتمنالك كل خير*
> **​


_  مرسى على المرور_​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> حقا أن التوبة هي اثمن ما في الوجود
> شكرا على الموضوع
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


 _ وحياتك اسضا اخى الغالى ربنا معاك _​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ وحياتك اسضا اخى الغالى ربنا معاك _​


   ايضااااا   :smi411:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> رائع يا جون
> بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك اخى ويبارك خدمتك
> وعايزين اكتر ​


 _ ومرسى على مرورك وانتا   نورت البروفيل بتاعى  
_​


----------

